# CSL Cup 2010 - Brands Race 2 - Car 11 (Team Schirmer)



## Steve Gill (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Folks

Here is the in car video from my race last weekend. As the grid for race 2 is the finishing positions from race 1, and my friend had completed race 1, I started from the back of the grid, in 15th place. This suited me well as there is less pressure, so I felt a lot more relaxed than I normally do on a grid start!

A cheeky last minute overtake on the last lap gave me 3rd in class, 6th overall 

The most enjoyable race I've had since the beginning of the CSL Cup, with some close racing. Great fun though!!

http://vimeo.com/14189773


----------

